# Mercy seems reluctant to go swimming



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is young give her time and I'm sure she will get it in time. My boys took to the water gradually going a little deeper each time. I laughed at Caue as he tested his buoyancy by crouching in the water. Both my boys first swims were pretty splashy with slightly paniced expressions on their faces. They quickly became more confident and smooth swimmers.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just let her take her time. I exposed Molly to the water starting at 3.5 months and she didn't start swimming until 5 months. She was afraid of the waves and current, and when I took her to a very calm river when it was 90 degrees, she jumped right in after her ball. She has been fearless since then. Mercy will learn to love it! Give her time.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter loves mud puddles, her water dish, small pools of water, but has not wanted to go into the ocean yet, or a pool. She'll put her feet in, but not her full body. She is 8 months old. Her parents both swim in lakes, so I was thinking she'd be a water dog, but I'm not sure she will be.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey's first year he only swam at the cottage.... he was about 3 months at that time so he didn't do a whole lot of swimming. He did 'jump' off the dog and swim to me but only because he wanted me.. The next summer Joey had just turned one and we brought him to a river where he could walk in and I brought Joey's now BFF chocolate lab, Blue, Who's obsessed with water. Having a dog there that likes water i found made Joey like it more... now Joey is more water crazy than Blue!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Mercy is growing in a beautiful coat!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

She might just need more time, but you might also try getting in the water with her. Or, bring another swimming dog. Those two things help. My pup was reluctant to go beyond shallow water until he was 6 months old. My friend got in the water with him, and he's been a water dog ever since.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry can't help you there. Both my goldens were literally put in our pool at 8 weeks of age. I think they believe they were born in water


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

We exposed Dex first to a shallow river and he took his time building confidence in it. He needed a lot of encouragement, tossing in sticks in the water to get his interest and wading in the water with our rubber boots on. It really took Dex a while to get comfortable in the water, but now he throws himself into the lake.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mercy*

Mercy may just need more time, or it is possible she just won't want to swim.
Our Smooch never was interested in our pool, although she was 5 or 6 when we bought the house with the pool and I thought maybe she was a little frightened to learn then.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It has taken months to get Buddy to go into the water. It took a super hot day and 4 pound Roxy (yorkie) to get Buddy in finally. He still will only go into new water areas if Roxy goes first.

Find a water loving friend to encourage her to go in. Roxy does not love the water but she loves to get her toy more


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*



MikaTallulah said:


> It has taken months to get Buddy to go into the water. It took a super hot day and 4 pound Roxy (yorkie) to get Buddy in finally. He still will only go into new water areas if Roxy goes first.
> 
> Find a water loving friend to encourage her to go in. Roxy does not love the water but she loves to get her toy more


Mika: That sounds like great advice!! I love to hear about Buddy and Roxy!!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> It has taken months to get Buddy to go into the water. It took a super hot day and 4 pound Roxy (yorkie) to get Buddy in finally. He still will only go into new water areas if Roxy goes first.
> 
> Find a water loving friend to encourage her to go in. Roxy does not love the water but she loves to get her toy more


Definitely what you need  Mo didn't need a hot day, but he did need a friend. There is an indoor doggy swimming pool near us that we took Mo to at 6 months. He had no desire to go in or near the water, until a family with several labs came. Their one female lab was super friendly, the lab's owner was cool with them playing together, and Mo just took off in to the water after her! Now we can't get that boy out of the water!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. I am boarding Mercy at Liberty Hill Pet Resort in Bealton VA for a few days while we take our son to Baltimore to be tested for Autism. I have signed her up for a swim in their pool one of the days she's there. I really hope that helps. Also, I hope that we can take Mercy to C.F. Phelps Wildlife Management Area at the Fauquier and Culpeper County Border. The Rappahannock River runs through there and there also creeks and streams that run into the river. Hopefully, I will be able to coax Mercy to swim there.


----------

